# Introduction and a hello from germany



## MrLinckus (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi,

my Name is Florian Linckus and like you all (well mostly i think) i'm a composer, writing filmscores etc.

I'm basically not trained or studied music on a university. Learned by doing in the past nearly 10 years now.
My passion is the music, all i want to do for living is making music and creating emotions.

I've began to write my first pieces back in 2000 did the first steps on the PS One with a "Game" called "Music 2000" was a funny time. From my youth on i've listened to Scores and loved to watch films.

The Titanic score was one of my favorit and the one who brought me where i am now, thanks to Mr. Honer ... :D
Also i loved Gladiator (in my opinion his absolute Masterpiece!) vom Hans Zimmer and Black Hawk Down.

Now i live from my music since 2009 and want to do this for the rest of my life.
Hope to have some fun with you guys and take some tips for the future procductions.

_-) Keep rocki'n

Florian


----------



## avalon (Sep 3, 2012)

Hallo Florian

Lass mich der Erste sein, der dich hier herzlichst
begrüßt.
Ich hoffe du hast eine interessante Zeit hier.

Andy Max


----------



## MrLinckus (Sep 3, 2012)

Hallo Andy,

danke dir, ich hoffe dir geht es gut?

Was macht die Kunst?

lg


----------



## Justus (Sep 3, 2012)

Welcome, Florian!
o-[][]-o


----------



## Ganvai (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey Flo, welcome to VI-Control.

Nice to see you here too.

Greetings, Jan


----------

